# The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

*Equipment details here**!*

This giveaway is for members who exemplify their support of HTS by their continued participation.

It is also an encouragement to other members who may not qualify due to minimum registration and post requirements to consider remaining active at HTS so that you can help us build up the best home theater community on the Internet, thereby qualifying you for future giveaways with these same minimum requirements.

*Qualifications:*


Entry period is from _*September 1, 2012 through November 30, 2012*_.
A random drawing for one winner will be held the first part of December 2012 from the qualified entries.

This giveaway is limited to North American members only. You must be able to prove your residency in the United States or Canada.


ONLY members who were registered as of July 31, 2012 are eligible to qualify.


ONLY members with a minimum of 25 (twenty five) posts as of August 31, 2012 are eligible to qualify.


ONLY members who have posted between June 1, 2012 and August 31, 2012 are eligible to qualify.


Members with 100 posts or more are eligible to enter provided they meet all other qualifications.
(You must have been registered as of July 31, 2012 and you must have made at least one post between June 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012)


Members with less than 100 posts will be required to have 100 posts prior to entering the giveaway (before you can post in the qualification thread).
(If you do not have 100 posts you cannot enter! In other words, you are not allowed to post in the qualification thread because you are not yet qualified!)


No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)


Qualified members must post in this Qualification Thread herein that you would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing.


*CAUTION*: Don't get excited and make 100 posts in an attempt to qualify if you did not already have 25 posts as of August 31, 2012. However, it would be a good idea to get yourself 50-100 posts and hang around posting often, so that in the future you can have the opportunity to qualify for other giveaways. 


*(Please MAKE SURE you are ACTUALLY qualified before you post in this qualification thread. You MUST be FULLY qualified before you post in this qualification thread or your post will be deleted without notification. This means you MUST qualify FIRST... BEFORE you post here in this qualification thread. :T )
*

As previously stated, this giveaway is for members who exemplify their support of HTS by their continued participation. If it appears you are only participating during giveaways, or have not participated consistently during non-giveaway periods, Administration and Staff have the right to reject your entry into the giveaway, even though you may technically qualify. It is unfortunate that we have to include this judgment type rule, but it is the only way to be fair to members who are here for more than just the giveaway.

SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a U.S. address for shipping.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

*NOTICE: We have invoked our right to amend the qualifications to include the following:*

*This giveaway is for members who exemplify their support of HTS by their continued participation. If it appears you are only participating during giveaways, or have not participated consistently during non-giveaway periods, Administration and Staff have the right to reject your entry into the giveaway, even though you may technically qualify. It is unfortunate that we have to include this judgment type rule, but it is the only way to be fair to members who are here for more than just the giveaway. *

If for some reason (beyond our control) any of the equipment is not made available, we reserve the right to substitute the equipment with something similar. Obviously we do not expect this to occur, however some circumstances are simply unforeseeable and unknown.


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


*THIS THREAD IS NOT FOR DISCUSSION... it is ONLY for QUALIFICATIONS! * 

*Click here for the Discussion Thread*

...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sign me up! Good luck to all.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

It looks like I'm qualified, please sign me up !


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I would like to be entered into the "GiveAway Drawing".


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you again hometheatershack.com!

I am fairly certain I am over qualified to enter. Please count me in and good luck to all!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am qualified, please enter my name in the giveaway. 
Good luck to all who are eligible.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Qualified.

Ready to win it. Ready to gift my old home system away as well!


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

Please enter me as I am already qualified. I will not stop posting ofcourse!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Please enter my name into the drawing - I'm qualified! This is a really exciting give away good luck to everyone! Someone is going to be doing back flips in a month:T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh yea, sign me up cause I really want a chance to win this, the best giveaway of them all.:bigsmile:!!!


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

The AVR system that I'm using now is begging me to replace it.
I would like to replace it with this system
So sign me up, and I'll still make a buncha posts over the next month


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

PLEASE SIGN ME UP, I KNOW I'M QUALIFIED:bigsmile:
Jeff


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Sign me up for the mother load please.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm In, what a giveaway. Can't beat an awesome site with lots of good information. I know it inspired me with my HT build. Then to have such awesome giveaways!!!! Incredible :T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi. I'm a qualified member and I would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing. 

Should I win, I will provide a U.S. address for shipping.

Thanks to HTS for this giveaway, and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe I am qualified to enter so I would like to enter my name in the sweeps. Best of luck to all!


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I am qualified, would like to enter and I feel privileged to be a part...Thanks to all who helped put this site and this giveaway together....Good luck to all :clap:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing.
Thanks to the Shack and all suppliers of the prizes.

All the best to everyone who enters this fantastic draw.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh Yeah! Sign me up for the giveaway please. Good luck to all.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

I believe that I meet all qualifications so please do enter me in the drawing. This looks like an awesome home theater system, and I'd be most proud to call it my own. Thank you so much for allowing me to enter!


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i think i just became qualified.so enter me if i am.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Qualified, put me in please:bigsmile:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I can manage a US Shipping address for this one. Please enter me in the contest, and good luck to everyone! HTS... I don't know how you're going to top this one.


----------



## dan711 (Nov 10, 2009)

Add me to the list, thanks.

Dan


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Count me in on this


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Please add me to the list... This is going to be a awesome gift for someone (I would love to be the one  ). Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I would like to be entered into the "The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway".

I read the rules, and it appears that I qualify. 

I've been here longer than required.
Generated well over 100 posts.
My last pertinent post was 7/4/12 of over 25 words.
And of course I love the HTS on Facebook and by word of mouth!:T

Doe's it come with a new room?? JK:rofl:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

as far as I can see, I qualify. I mean, i don't really want to imagine having to drive down to the border storage place in Montana in the middle of december... but for a prize of this caliber... it'd be worth it :gulp:


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I believe I'm qualified to enter. So, please enter me.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Another amazingly generous sweepstakes - maybe this will be the one where I get lucky! Sign me up!


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Please sign my up


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am qualified! Best of luck to everyone on this amazing giveaway.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I think I'm qualified and would love to be entered. I'd also love to win


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified and would probably have a heart attack if I won...:yikes: Good luck everyone....:T


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure i qualify. 
Please sign me up!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I am qualified and would love to be entered in the drawing. Thanks HTS!


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks to a great Shackster I'm fully qualified! :yay2:

So please enter me in this awesome giveaway :unbelievable:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a great forum and I have learned alot and I do appreciate all who are here to share their knowledge and experiences...

Please sign me up for the contest and good luck to all


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Please sign me up I would love to enter the drawing. 
Thank You for even the Opportunity :bigsmile:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I feel lucky to just have the opportunity to enter this contest.

Good luck to all who enter. 

Thank You for the tremendous generosity and opportunity.


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm qualified, please sign me up. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

This is an awesome forum and awesome giveaway! Sign me up; I am qualified! 

Best of luck to... who am I kidding? I hope I win!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I am fully qualified. Please sign me up. My theater room is almost done and I could sure use this upgrade


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh hey, it looks like I ended up with enough posts  Sign me up!


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Sign me up, please. Thanks.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Feeling lucky today. I'm qualified and would love to be entered. Thanks HTS, Sonnie, and the sponsors for an incredible give away. I can't imagine what it would be like to win, but I'll let you know if that happens!


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I meet the qualification requirements although I haven't been as active on the forum as I should be due to job stuff...but I hope to change that. Please sign me up.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Woo hoo, November 05 seems like a good day to enter the contest.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Qualified to enter so please sign me up! 
Thanks.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Please sign me up for the contest. Winning is always a good thing !!!


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I do believe I am now qualified please enter me in the giveaway. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I beleive I qualify, please sign me up


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

wow cutting it close,i believe i can qualify,i'd like to be entered,thanks HTS


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Sign me up. I'm not sure what I would do with all that stuff, but it would be a lot of fun finding out.


----------



## mcascio (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm qualified and fully willling to accept with grace this grand prize.


----------



## musikpirate (Nov 13, 2009)

What an excellent giveaway!!
Please sign me up.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

I would totally love to win this prize. Please enter me into the contest.

I am willing to create another build thread integrating all these new products into my theater and then I would open up to the members to give suggestions on the new name for my theater and how to best use all these new products. 

I also have some clients that I work with in the US that I can ship too so that will be no problem.

Oh the possibilities :unbelievable:...good luck to all!!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Didn't win the $550M so please enter me in the drawing!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We now have a winner... which will be announced in our Newsletter first... with an announcement on the forum some time later.

The newsletter will be sent either late Sunday night or early Monday morning.

I know who it is... I know who it is... :neener: :neener: :neener:

I can see him now... :yay: :jiggy: :jump: :dancebanana: :woohoo: :yay2:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I was qualified... but my short term memory forgot all about this thread and didn't post... .


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

8086 said:


> I was qualified... but my short term memory forgot all about this thread and didn't post... .


You did post in this thread.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... we drew your name and you never responded, so we had to draw again.

JUST KIDDING! :neener:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... we drew your name and you never responded, so we had to draw again.
> 
> JUST KIDDING! :neener:


That's not even right! You should have drawn that out a little longer.


----------

